# Software-Architekt (Schwerpunkt Java)



## RobertVox1977 (18. Nov 2016)

Hallo,
wie denken Sie, sollte ein Software-Architekt auch sehr gute Kenntnisse in Linux und NetzwerkAdministration haben?
Oder nicht unbedingt und sollte sein Wissen vor allem im Java EE Bereich erweitern?


----------



## ToBJo (17. Jan 2017)

Als Architekt solltest du einen guten Überblick haben und die notwendigen Technologien bewerten können. Also Grundlagen in verschiedenen Bereichen schaden nie ;-). Ohne Linux wirst du dich auch mit Docker schwer tun.


----------



## daybyter (30. Apr 2017)

Es kommt drauf an...

Es gibt durchaus Java-Applikationen, die auf Linux Servern laufen und die z.B. sehr schnelle Netzwerk Operationen durchführen müssen. Dann sollte man ein Verständnis des darunter liegenden OS haben, weil man sonst kaum gute Performance bekommt.

Also schaden können solche Kenntnisse kaum.


----------



## mrBrown (30. Apr 2017)

daybyter hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt durchaus Java-Applikationen, die auf Linux Servern laufen und die z.B. sehr schnelle Netzwerk Operationen durchführen müssen. Dann sollte man ein Verständnis des darunter liegenden OS haben, weil man sonst kaum gute Performance bekommt.


Wie programmiert man denn mit Java  Netzwerk-Sachen OS-Spezifisch?


----------



## Thallius (30. Apr 2017)

Also nichts sollte so entfernt sein von einer bevorzugten Programmiersprache/Framework wie ein Software Architekt. Dessen Aufgabe ist es zu bewerten welche Sprache/Framework für das Projekt am besten geeignet ist. Also Software Architekt musst du eigentlich von allem was verstehen und dich vor allem mit Designpattern, Protokollen, Datenschutz, Datenspeicherung, Datentransfer etc auskennen.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## daybyter (30. Apr 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wie programmiert man denn mit Java  Netzwerk-Sachen OS-Spezifisch?



Auch mit Java geht das. Gibt z.B. auch in Java Apps, welche direkt auf die Netzwerkkarte zugreifen. Dieses sogenannte Kernel Bypassing wird z.B. im Trading Bereich gemacht. Dort müssen die Apps halt im Nanosekunden Bereich auf Netzwerk Events reagieren.


----------



## mrBrown (30. Apr 2017)

daybyter hat gesagt.:


> Auch mit Java geht das. Gibt z.B. auch in Java Apps, welche direkt auf die Netzwerkkarte zugreifen. Dieses sogenannte Kernel Bypassing wird z.B. im Trading Bereich gemacht. Dort müssen die Apps halt im Nanosekunden Bereich auf Netzwerk Events reagieren.


Und *wie* soll das in Java OS-Spezifisch gehe, ohne extra nativen Code oder passende JVM?


----------



## daybyter (30. Apr 2017)

http://www.coralblocks.com/index.php/2015/10/is-coralfix-the-fastest-and-easiest-to-use-fix-engine/

;-)


----------



## thecain (1. Mai 2017)

Artikel gelesen? Wird wohl nicht mehr viel mit der jvm zu tun haben...


----------



## mrBrown (1. Mai 2017)

Und deren "High Level API" hat dann auch nicht mehr viel mit OS-Spezifisch zu tun...


----------

